# Comment désinstaller ou réparer itunes ?



## fletchernic (1 Février 2005)

salut,

voici mon pb :

Itunes s'est mis à ne plus vouloir lire mes mp3. Il ne buggait pas mais la lecture était impossible (la barre de défilement ne bougeait pas et aucun son ne sortait).

J'ai tenté réparation des autorisations via onyx, reboot etc....toujours le meme pb.

J'ai donc usé de mes bons réflexe windows et j'ai mis le itunes du dossier appli dans la corbeille en me disant qu j'avait qu'à le désinstaller et le réinstaller.

sauf que forcément le pkg du itunes que j'ai téléchargé ne veut pas s'installer.

Y a t-il un moyen de désinstaller itunes pour en remettre un propre ou alors est-ce que je peux réparer le mien et le récupérer dans le dossier appli ?

merci d'avance


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

Sauvegardes ton dossier music
Vires les fichiers préférences(com.apple.iTunes.eq.plist + com.apple.iTunes.plist) qui se trouvent dans ta bibliothèque/Préférences
Réinstalles le logiciel ici 

PS: Tu peux faire aussi une recherche(iTunes) par mot"clef" dans tes disques


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

Aussi virer le iTunes.pkg qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque/Receipts (pas celle d'utilisateur ni celle du système)


----------



## fletchernic (1 Février 2005)

J'ai viré les pref mais ton lien dirige vers un download classique.
Le truc c'est qu'itunes ne veut pas s'installer comme ça il bloque juste apres avoir choisi le dd de destination. L'installation est désactivée.


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

fletchernic a dit:
			
		

> J'ai viré les pref mais ton lien dirige vers un download classique.
> Le truc c'est qu'itunes ne veut pas s'installer comme ça il bloque juste apres avoir choisi le dd de destination. L'installation est désactivée.



Tu as jeté un coup d'oeil sur le dossier Receipts?


----------



## fletchernic (1 Février 2005)

j'avais pas eut le temps de voir ton message.
Merci ca marche pour l'installation il fallait virer le pkg.

Je crée une nouvelle discussion parce que le probleme de lecture est toujours là donc ca vient d'ailleurs.

merci


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

fletchernic a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas eut le temps de voir ton message.
> Merci ca marche pour l'installation il fallait virer le pkg.
> 
> Je crée une nouvelle discussion parce que le probleme de lecture est toujours là donc ca vient d'ailleurs.
> ...


@ plus


----------

